# Encontro de usuários Gentoo na Conisli

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, estava conversando com o gondim sobre encontros de usuários Gentoo e surgiu a possibilidade de fazermos um encontro na Conisli, dias 8 e 9 de novembro em São Paulo. O que vocês acham? Topam ir para o encontro? Se sim, de onde vocês são?

----------

## AngrA

Eu acho interessante a ideia, pois o local vai ser muito apropriado para tal.

----------

## azambuja

eu gostaria, mas moro em Porto Alegre...

vai ficar meio difícil, mas quem sabe...

abraço,

azambuja

----------

## chroot

Sou de sampa, e se realmente acontecer o encontro podem contar comigo

[]'s  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## XAngel

Massa a idéia!

Se vocês forem eu também vou...

heauhaeuhea

 :Wink: 

----------

## gondim

Pessoal,

Posso tentar falar com a Organização pra conseguir um stand para colocarmos máquinas rodando Gentoo Linux para exibição. Alguém de Sampa se habilita pra levar as máquinas caso eu consiga um stand?

[]'s

Gondim

----------

## Minemonics

Pois é galera, eu tb acho muito interessante esse encontro, vou tentar ao máximo  participar do mesmo.

Vai rolar mesmo stand? 

O que seria abordado nesse encontro de usuários?

----------

## gondim

Oi Minemonics,

Se alguém confirmar que irá levar alguns computadores, eu posso tentar conseguir um stand.   :Smile:   A gente fazia muito isso no GUS (Grupo de Usuários Slackware). Por enquanto o encontro não tem nada a ser abordado, mas poderia ser uma excelente hora para se colocar idéias sobre o grupo e como podemos melhora-lo e expandi-lo.   :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Exatamente, gondim ... Acho que é uma boa para nos encontrarmos, conversar sobre o Gentoo, sobre o grupo ... além de poder ser um "esquenta" pra a FISL no ano que vem.  Da minha parte, eu estou bastante disposto a comparecer   :Cool: 

----------

## domus-br

boa inciativa em pessoal, uma pena eu tb, estou bem longe em salvador, um dia quem sabe   :Smile: 

abraços

----------

## ruina

Aê Pessoal!

Sou de São José do Rio Preto... mas topo ir!  :Smile:   Vai depender das minhas provas de graduação.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jcarlos

se nos dias 8 e 9 de novembro eu nao estiver em provas ou em uma semana agitada também topo ir.. sou de sampa

----------

## wan

legal a ideia....

porem como a maioria moro longe.... Jlle, SC =)

tinha um cara na coninfo em Jlle, qundo teve um congresso sobre software livre, com a camisa do gentux.... =)

----------

## AngusYoung

 *wan wrote:*   

> legal a ideia....
> 
> porem como a maioria moro longe.... Jlle, SC =)
> 
> tinha um cara na coninfo em Jlle, qundo teve um congresso sobre software livre, com a camisa do gentux.... =)

 Pô, Joinville é pertinho daqui wan ... Era legal se, aqui na região, tivesse gente o suficiente pra montarmos uma van ...

----------

## NatuNobilis

Ôooopa, que idéia excelente!

Talvez eu possa ir também, apesar de a idéia de ir a S. Paulo sozinho e de carro me assuste bastante. Não conheço nada da cidade, nem conheço ninguém lá. Não tem mais ninguém do Rio aí não, pessoal?

Existe uma chance muuuito pequena de eu conseguir falar com uma ex-namorada que mora em São Paulo, mas vcs imaginam como seria meio complicado fazer isso.  :Wink: 

De qualquer forma, se rolar mesmo um estande do Gentoo, eu vou me esforçar muito pra ir no CONISLI.

Grande abraços,

NatuNobilis

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, então vou dar por confirmado o encontro pessoal, ok? Se vemos na Conisli   :Cool: 

----------

## Nattie

Eu gostaria imensamente de ir, mas não sei se vai dar.... segunda feira irei começar uma incrível OBRA aqui em casa pra trocar todos os tacos devorados por cupins por piso de cerâmica e não sei se terei reais para bancar uma viagem até SP (estou no Rio).... Droga.... queria tirar a LPI lá que o preço tá ótimo..... Mas vou ver se é possível.... Até o fim do mês - ou seja, quando a obra acabar - eu vejo isso. :)

----------

## Vanquirius

Se eu não me esquecer eu tento aparecer no sábado... (vestibular da GV não é no domingo seguinte?   :Confused:  ). Se for para levar o pc, será que o pessoal tem monitores para emprestar ou tem que levar tudo? Só o case já pesa uns bons quilos...

----------

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, uma dica aí para quem precisa ficar em hotel:

O hotel CenturyFlat está com uma promoção para as pessoas que forem participar da Conisli ... então ao fazer a reserva não deixem de mencionar isto ...

Ah, não se esqueçam de comprar seus ingressos em http://www.conisli.org.br/modules.php?name=Participe&op=Congressista

----------

## jcarlos

putz.. ñ vai rolar ir     :Wink: 

tenho gastado mto dinheiro pagandos as incrições de vestibular.. se eu for gastar mais R$40 o pessoal aqui de casa vai botar um ovo...

----------

## trunet

1) eu vou

2) sou de SP

3) posso levar meu notebook com uma 'well doned gentoo installation'  :Smile: 

4) Possuo 2 servidores em casa que também posso levar! Um AMD K6/2 400 e um Pentium 233MMX! Um é servidor web e banco de dados, outro é servidor de email! Levo 2 monitores tb! Como está o status, alguém conseguiu alguma coisa?

5) trabalho com infraestrutura e estou fazendo um estudo para a migração de nossos servidores redhat para gentoo(atualmente um parque com cerca de 20 servidores)

[]s

Wagner Sartori Junior

----------

## AngusYoung

 *trunet wrote:*   

> 1) eu vou
> 
> 2) sou de SP
> 
> 3) posso levar meu notebook com uma 'well doned gentoo installation' 
> ...

 

Olá Wagner ... 

cara, infelizmente até o momento a gente não conseguiu os stands ... mas  estamos fazendo o possível para ver se conseguimos algo. 

A propósito, se a gente conseguir os stands eu entrarei em contato com você, ok?

[]`s

----------

## pilla

Eu vou para o SBAC-PAD 2003 e devo chegar por ai no domingo, porém já estou com a agenda comprometida  :Smile: 

----------

## trunet

tranquilo, se conseguir o stand, pode me avisar!

[]s

Wagner Sartori Junior

----------

## AngusYoung

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Eu vou para o SBAC-PAD 2003 e devo chegar por ai no domingo, porém já estou com a agenda comprometida 

 Poxa, que pena Pilla ... mas tudo bem, fica pra próxima   :Cool: 

----------

## pilla

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *pilla wrote:*   Eu vou para o SBAC-PAD 2003 e devo chegar por ai no domingo, porém já estou com a agenda comprometida  Poxa, que pena Pilla ... mas tudo bem, fica pra próxima  

 

Sure  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Pessoal ... a Conisli tá chegando, e como não vamos ter o stand era legal combinarmos uma forma de nos encontrarmos na multidão, não acham?

----------

## AngrA

Bem... estou postando da propria conisli , veio eu e o AngusYoung e o gondim, se mais alguem compareceu posta aqui pq nao achamos mais ninguem do gentoo aqui....  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *AngrA wrote:*   

> Bem... estou postando da propria conisli , veio eu e o AngusYoung e o gondim, se mais alguem compareceu posta aqui pq nao achamos mais ninguem do gentoo aqui.... 

 

Tinha mais gentooístas por lá, mas é um povo que não costuma frequentar o forum ...

O que faltou mesmo foi um micro/notebook com Gentoo ... 

Tava massa ... mas os próximos podem ser melhores  :Cool:  ... 

[Edit]

que importa é que eu ganhei um Pygoscelis Papua (vulgo Pygo)

[/Edit]

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Tinha mais gentooístas por lá, mas é um povo que não costuma frequentar o forum ...

 

Sou um destes ... pena q só agora vi esse tópico ... estive na conisli os dois dias ...   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

